# Wolkenschrift erstellen



## Kilinho (5. Dezember 2004)

Tach zusammen,
 ich habe ein kleines Problem mit Adobes Photoshop bzw. Illustrator:

 Ich möchte für ein Abi-Logo etwas in einer Schrift schreiben, die aussieht wie Wolken. Habe zwar schon ein paar Schriftarten gefunden, aber die sind alle nicht so pralle.
 Da müsste doch Photoshop oder Illustrator ne ordentliche Funktion haben, die ich noch nicht gefudnen habe, oder?

 Danke für jede Hilfe,
 Kilinho


----------



## ShadowMan (5. Dezember 2004)

Hi du!

Wie wäre es mit selber machen? Eine richtig schöne Schriftart gibt es dafür meines Erachtens nicht. Aber ich denke mal das es nur der Umriss einer Wolke sein soll oder wie stellst du dir das vor?

Lieben Gruß,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## Kilinho (5. Dezember 2004)

Genau, dass mit den Wolkenumrissen habe ich ja vor.

Aber wie setzte ich das in Photoshop bzw. Illustrator um?


----------

